# Trojaner locken mit Fotos von Bin Ladens Tötung!



## Newsfeed (4 Mai 2011)

Angebliche Fotos und Videos von Bin Ladens Tötung sollen Anwender unvorsichtig werden lassen, um leichter deren PCs mit Online-Banking-Trojanern infizieren zu können.

Weiterlesen...


----------

